# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  clen for belly fat

## 24tyrone

i have jsut read 5 pages of clenbuterol searches before anyone says

i thinking about doin 2 weeks max startin off at dose of 20-upto 100 max

im going to take it to get rid of the stubborn stomach fat i just cant seem to get rid of, ive reduced it quite alot with diet and training but theres some of it that just wont budge


will i need pct after this?
can clen cause acne?

how effective will this be in burnin stomach fat

----------


## ghettoboyd

hi bro, no you wont need pct for clen as its not a steroid .as for acne not shure cus you will sweat more so if your already acne prone maybee but ive got oily skin and i dont notice any more than usual....as for using it to burn fat, it will help your body burn xtra calories but it is no mirical drug that most think it is.diet and cardio are the core of fat burning,clen just helps a little more...good luck

----------


## Reed

Yep without diet and cardio just expect a bunch of sides

----------


## 24tyrone

thanks ghetts
i have a shoulder injury at the moment so my cycle is postponed until im healed so just want to get my belly gone until i can start lifting again

im still sticking to the correct diet and will add some cardio in-1 hour a day while on the clen

----------


## Mooseman33

why not just ass the cardio with clen . if u say u want to loose the fat u have to do cardio bro. no reason to only do cardio when on chems..

u can accomplish what u want without clen, hit the cardio..

----------


## 24tyrone

bro iv been doing 30min cardio everyday and eating right and training hard
i have lost a hell of a lot of fat off the belly

but theres 1 tyre i just cant get rid off, this bit of fat wont let go
so im thinkin 2 weeks on clen and an extra session of 30mins cardio to get rid of it

then once my shoulders recovered i can get back on the weights


you know what i mean?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> bro iv been doing 30min cardio everyday and eating right and training hard
> i have lost a hell of a lot of fat off the belly
> 
> but theres 1 tyre i just cant get rid off, this bit of fat wont let go
> so im thinkin 2 weeks on clen and an extra session of 30mins cardio to get rid of it
> 
> then once my shoulders recovered i can get back on the weights
> 
> 
> you know what i mean?


i do bro, but 2 weeks of clen and cardio may not do it. but theres nothing to say you cant go longer or do the 2 on 2 off protocal a few times. the extra cardio will deff help. maybee drop your calories a bit more its hard to advise you without a pic and an example of your diet.anyways if you want to do it no one is telling you not to,where just saing dont be dissapointed if your plan dosent work thats all.again goodluck

----------


## DOM6

clen will work, i know people that eat like shit and lose fat on clen, do the cardio your doing, bump it up if you want, don't run 1 2wk session run a couple 2 wk sessions, 100mcg is avg. my best dose was 140mcg

----------


## aldemoro

i got high temperature from clen and lost most of my gains

----------


## 24tyrone

thanks guys

----------


## 24tyrone

will i be losing muscle too?

will be still sticking to a good protein diet

----------


## dangerous dan

clen can also take away muscle...but if your eating a proper diet, it should not target your muscle

----------


## ghettoboyd

> clen can also take away muscle...but if your eating a proper diet, it should not target your muscle


i respectfully dissagree.......clen has been shown to be ant-catabolic meaning it helps preserve muscle...you may be confusing clen with t3.keep your protien intake up and carbs low and you will see some results.also remember that spot reduction in my experiance is a myth. i tend to loose fat over my entire body evenly so if you have a bit more on your belly then that most likely with be the last to go.

----------


## texasmk4

> .......clen has been shown to be ant-catabolic meaning it helps preserve muscle.




only at very high doses which humans can't take.. if i am not mistaking

----------


## dangerous dan

> i respectfully dissagree.......clen has been shown to be ant-catabolic meaning it helps preserve muscle...you may be confusing clen with t3.keep your protien intake up and carbs low and you will see some results.also remember that spot reduction in my experiance is a myth. i tend to loose fat over my entire body evenly so if you have a bit more on your belly then that most likely with be the last to go.


thanx ghettoboyd, cant actually belive i stated that, think it maybe the mix up with clen /t3

----------


## ghettoboyd

> only at very high doses which humans can't take.. if i am not mistaking


 u are correct thats what studies have shown but ive used clen alot while cutting and my own personal experience with it is that i keep if not gain muscle while on it. i have no mesurement proof or anything as i just use the mirror and my scale to see the results. regardless it has never burned muscle for me and that was the op's issue i believe......

----------


## texasmk4

> u are correct thats what studies have shown but ive used clen alot while cutting and my own personal experience with it is that i keep if not gain muscle while on it. i have no mesurement proof or anything as i just use the mirror and my scale to see the results. regardless it has never burned muscle for me and that was the op's issue i believe......



everyones body is diffrent i completely understand it worked for you without losing any muscle, but that does'nt mean its going to help OP retain muscle and burn fat only...... 

although I can't emphasize this enough, eating right plays a key role in determining if you are blimp or a fighter jet. agood diet consisting of moderate carbs, high protein, fat and fiber has always been a very good rule to follow when it comes to eating right. In addition to plenty of water and last but not least cardio is king!!!

----------


## ghettoboyd

> everyones body is diffrent i completely understand it worked for you without losing any muscle, but that does'nt mean its going to help OP retain muscle and burn fat only...... 
> 
> although I can't emphasize this enough, eating right plays a key role in determining if you are blimp or a fighter jet. agood diet consisting of moderate carbs, high protein, fat and fiber has always been a very good rule to follow when it comes to eating right. In addition to plenty of water and last but not least cardio is king!!!


totaly agree.....

----------


## DOM6

When i ran my clen everyone thought i was jucing again

----------


## 24tyrone

im going to order it tomorrow
i have decided to do an 1hour30mins of cardio aswell each day
help burn more fat off my lower back and stomach while taking clen 

im only going to take it for 2 weeks
so if the result are god great
if theyre not good tough, i will jsut continue with loads of cardio

do i need to take benadryl after these 2 weeks
i was reading about clen and something regarding the receptor downgrade or something

----------


## DenDestroys

Heading into the 3rd week of being on Clen , take a benadryl before you go to bed - It'll upregulate your down-regulated beta-2 recepters. You can stay on the clen if you want throughout this period, but run the benadryl for two weeks.

----------


## 24tyrone

so i wont need to worry about taking bendryl if im only on clen for 2 weeks?

----------


## DenDestroys

Not if you're on it for 2 weeks. You shouldn't have a tolerance built up that quickly, but if you do, take some before bed.

----------


## xephonics

I was pretty sure the benadryl theory was classified as bs nowdays

----------


## ghettoboyd

> im going to order it tomorrow
> i have decided to do an 1hour30mins of cardio aswell each day
> help burn more fat off my lower back and stomach while taking clen 
> 
> im only going to take it for 2 weeks
> so if the result are god great
> if theyre not good tough, i will jsut continue with loads of cardio
> 
> do i need to take benadryl after these 2 weeks
> i was reading about clen and something regarding the receptor downgrade or something


is there a reason your only taking it for 2 weeks? cus theres no rule saying you have to stop at 2 weeks......not shure if someone told you that .

----------


## AdamGH

Clenbuterol can also cause a downregulation in testicular androgen receptors and in pulmonary, cardiac and central nervous system beta-adrenergic receptors(6.) possibly making steroids less effective (if there is androgen receptor downregulation elsewhere as well, then it´s highly probable) while you are on clen ; but definitely making clen less effective as time goes on and you keep taking it. *To counteract this, you can take some ketotifen every 3rd or 4th week that you remain on clen.* It´s a prescription anti-histimines, so it´ll make you drowsy (take before bedtime). Basically, the way this works is to reduce beta-2 receptor activity, and restore receptor function (15).

*Another option, if you are worried about receptor downgrade, is taking Benadryl, at around 50-100mgs/night before bed (every 3rd week or so, for that week).* Benadryl is sold as an anti-histamine in the United States, and/or a sleep aid elsewhere in the world. However, Beta receptors are embedded in the cell´s outer phospholipid membrane. The stability of the membrane has a lot to do with the proper function of the receptors. Methylation of the phospholipids is stimulated by the binding of beta agonists to their receptors. Methylated phospholipids are foreign to the body, and when the body recognizes them as foreign, it breaks them down with phospholipase A2. This changes the structure of the outer membrane which results in desensitization of the beta receptors. On the other hand, agents that inhibit phospholipase A2 slow desensitization.

http://www.steroid.com/Clenbuterol.php

----------


## Ashop

> i have jsut read 5 pages of clenbuterol searches before anyone says
> 
> i thinking about doin 2 weeks max startin off at dose of 20-upto 100 max
> 
> im going to take it to get rid of the stubborn stomach fat i just cant seem to get rid of, ive reduced it quite alot with diet and training but theres some of it that just wont budge
> 
> 
> will i need pct after this?
> can clen cause acne?
> ...


CLENBUTEROL is non hormonal...not a steroid ...so you will NOT need a PCT and acne will not be an issue.

----------


## fastwardo

I ordered some liquiclen a few days ago from a popular research site. I've been reading alot about clen and I've decided to give it a try. Will let you all know how it goes. 

I've been training for 3 years and I've gained a tremendous amount of muscle and lost a ton of fat, but recently I've sort of plateaued with the fat loss. Diet is very clean. I eat 6 meals a day and I do cardio 4 times a week and lift 5 times a week. 

I'm 5' 11'' 195lbs and bf%=15

----------


## Reed

^^ Well remember that diet and cardio are the keys, clen will accelerate the process not do it for you.

Empty stomach morning cardio at low intensity 115-125bpm or PWO the same way are the most effective ways to burn fat. DON'T do cardio first then weights, counter productive. Add in more cardio sessions

Drop cals, rotate carbs etc. There is all kinds of things you can do

----------


## fastwardo

thanks man. What does it mean to rotate carbs?

----------


## Reed

Well one day you have high carbs, then medium carbs, then low carbs.

Google carb cycling or Twin Peaks Carb cycling and start reading

----------


## fastwardo

I will check it all out tomorrow. Thanks a lot man! Any other suggestions as far as diet goes? Other things to google? I would like to get rid of all this stubborn fat and I will do whatever it takes. I know clen will only help me if my diet and workouts are solid. My diet is pretty much on point, but its the same thing every day. I've heard that I may need to shock my body into burning fat, since my body may be used to the diet that I'm on. lol I don't really know, so any help is greatly appreciated!

----------


## kojak_x

make sure you get your dosage right, it could and will KILL you if you fuc.k up. A guy on these boards just got a heart attack using Clen .

----------


## Reed

> I will check it all out tomorrow. Thanks a lot man! Any other suggestions as far as diet goes? Other things to google? I would like to get rid of all this stubborn fat and I will do whatever it takes. I know clen will only help me if my diet and workouts are solid. My diet is pretty much on point, but its the same thing every day. I've heard that I may need to shock my body into burning fat, since my body may be used to the diet that I'm on. lol I don't really know, so any help is greatly appreciated!


http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6 <--- Start reading some of the stickies like how to cut and how to bulk so you understand how to calculate out a diet.

The performance nutrition thread is the one I'd go to next.....

Foods
Protein: egg whites, lean red meat (95%), chicken, lean turkey, whey, fish

Carbs: while cutting I'd suggest sweet potatoes and fibrous green veggies as your primary source, other good sources brown rice, ezekiel bread, oats

Fats: Fish oil, olive oil, avocado, etc. Fats are ESSENTIAl in any diet with or without cutting.

Get the diet, cardio, and training in order. Do that for a while, 2-3 months so you know that it works then when and if gains slow down throw in the clen to help it keep going or accelerate the process. Thats what I would do, use to tools properly and at the right times instead of just jumping into it.

----------

